# Marineland filters and customer service



## mdel747 (Dec 15, 2008)

I would like to pass on a few things about this company and products ,,

I have 2 C- Canister Style Filters C-160 and C360 

My tanks runs clear they work very well , 
I called customer service today ,to ask if they sold extension tubes for the intake's ,he said no they don't SELL them ,, he did say they have some that will work from another product they have , so he put it on a list ,,
next i asked if they sold the black intake tubing in bulk as i need some to hide wires and air tubing , he said no ,, but i can send you new intakes tube kits , he stated you will have lots of extra parts but in the world of aquariums you can never have enough around ,,
i then asked , is it normal for when you change filter media for the shut off valves to leak a small amount of water ( cup or 2 ) he said no , he said i will send you a new intake head , i then said could that be a reason i get a little air in the filter , he said yes , if you have small leak on the input side it will draw air in , if it has small leak on out put side you will have water leak ,, ,

so he is sending me 

3 intake tube kits ( for me to hide my wires ) 
2 extension's for the existing intakes (one 3/4 and one 5/8 ) 
and the new head , 

i said OK let me get my credit card , he said sorry we don't sell this stuff , I am just sending it to you at no charge ,

so i thought i would pass this info on to you , so if your looking for a good product , with very good support behind it , this is it 

and if you are looking for a very good seller ( cheap ) 
i have found that also


----------



## mdel747 (Dec 15, 2008)

thanks for moving it to the right thread


----------

